# transfert fichiers VM Fusion vers bureau mac



## wersidx500 (5 Décembre 2009)

bonjour à tous,

je débute avec VM Ware Fusion v.2,0,6je suis sur un I mac, 2,4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, sous OSX Léopard 10,5,8.

J'ai installé XP Pro, et quelques logiciels pour XP. Je ne vais sur internet avec la PC Virtuel.
Tout ce petit monde fonctionne sans problème.

Je voudrais envoyer à un ami un dessin fait avec un logiciel de dessin fonctionnant sous XP. Il me faut donc le déposer quelque part (par exemple le bureau) où je peux une fois dans ma messagerie, le mettre en pj.

Comment opérer ?

Merci beaucoup de vos conseils.

Claude


----------



## marvel63 (5 Décembre 2009)

Dans ta fenetre VMWare où XP tourne, tu as en bas à droite de la fenetre une icone "partage" (c'est un dessin de dossier) qui te permet de partager un répertoire du Mac avec ta session XP. Tu peux aussi choisir l'option de menu "MachineVirtuelle -> dossiers partagés", cela revient à la même chose.


----------



## wersidx500 (5 Décembre 2009)

Merci Marvel,

ok je viens de créer (Machine virtuelle - Dossiers partagés) un  dossier Partage VMware, dans Claude - documents.
Mais de mon logiciel de dessin, je n'arrive à sauvegarder mon fichier, dans ce dossier. Il y a encore un truc qui m'échappe.


----------



## r e m y (5 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux glisser le document directement depuis la fenêtre "Windows XP" vers le bureau du Mac (si tu utilises VMWare fusion en mode fenêtré et que tu as bien installé les VMWaretools)


----------



## wersidx500 (5 Décembre 2009)

Merci Rémy,

tu peux me donner quelques explications : comment on sélectionne le mode fenêtré, et où sont et comment installe t'on les outils vmware ? 
Merci.

Claude


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2009)

Si tu as réglé VMWare Fusion pour afficher Windows en plein écran, tu tapes cmd-ctrl-Entrée pour repasser en mode fenêtré.





Ensuite dans le menu Machine virtuelle, tu choisis "Installer les VMWare Tools"

Une fois que c'est fait, tu peux passer librement des fichiers du bureau de Windows à celui du Mac (et inversement) par glissé-déposé à la souris


----------



## wersidx500 (6 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup Rémy
Tu pourrais encore m'expliquer une chose : je suis dans mon logiciel de dessin, fonctionnant sous XP. Pour sauvegarder un dessin, je fais "enregistrer sous" et là j'ai le choix sur l'unité c: ou d: ou a: ou alors je clique sur "réseau" et là je suis sur l'unité y : je vais dans le dossier partagé que j'ai créé dans "machine virtuelle", mais je ne peux y accéder, il n'est pas actif. Où est l'erreur ?

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2009)

là je ne peux pas t'aider... sur VMWare je n'ai pas créé de dossier partagé (je n'aime pas l'idée de créer une passerelle entre Windows et MacOS X...) 
Quand j'ai besoin de passer un fichier de l'environnement Windows à l'environnement Mac (ou inversement), je passe par un enregistrement du fichier sur le bureau, puis je glisse le fichier d'un bureau à l'autre


----------



## wersidx500 (7 Décembre 2009)

ok,  RÉMY, merci tout de même pour ton aide. 
amicalement,

Claude


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui régulièrement se plaignent de la lenteur de VMWare Fusion pour lancer une session Windows, j'ai fait une petite video par copie d'écran (via Snapz Pro) montrant le lancement de VMWare avec réactivation d'une session Windows XP, puis le "quit" de VMWare pour témoigner de la rapidité qu'il a également à réenregistrer la session Windows et à quitter.

Démonstration effectuée sur un iMac C2D alu 2,4 GHz sous MacOS X 10.5.8 (4 Go de RAM) et avec iTunes qui tourne également (pour garantir qu'il n'y a eu aucune coupe dans cette video. (Sans iTunes c'est ENCORE plus rapide!)

La video se trouve là: http://idisk.mac.com/remyleroy/Public/VMWF.mov


----------



## michio (14 Décembre 2009)

wersidx500 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Rémy
> Tu pourrais encore m'expliquer une chose : je suis dans mon logiciel de dessin, fonctionnant sous XP. Pour sauvegarder un dessin, je fais "enregistrer sous" et là j'ai le choix sur l'unité c: ou d: ou a: ou alors je clique sur "réseau" et là je suis sur l'unité y : je vais dans le dossier partagé que j'ai créé dans "machine virtuelle", mais je ne peux y accéder, il n'est pas actif. Où est l'erreur ?
> 
> Merci.


En fait il te faut créer un disque réseau partagé dans Fusion (désolé, je ne me souviens plus à quel moment ça se fait, mais si j'ai réussi, c'est que c'est dans le mode d'emploi, donc tout le monde peut y arriver  ).

Dans Win, il apparaît comme ça (Disque Réseau Z:




Après, le contenu est le même bien sûr, dans Win :




Et dans Mac :




Le dossier est accessible de l'un et l'autre.
Pratique (mais sous haute surveillance !!!) pour basculer vite fait un doc de l'un à l'autre depuis un mail ou pour un mail.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h53 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Pour ceux qui régulièrement se plaignent de la lenteur de VMWare Fusion pour lancer une session Windows, j'ai fait une petite video par copie d'écran (via Snapz Pro) montrant le lancement de VMWare avec réactivation d'une session Windows XP, puis le "quit" de VMWare pour témoigner de la rapidité qu'il a également à réenregistrer la session Windows et à quitter.
> 
> Démonstration effectuée sur un iMac C2D alu 2,4 GHz sous MacOS X 10.5.8 (4 Go de RAM) et avec iTunes qui tourne également (pour garantir qu'il n'y a eu aucune coupe dans cette video. (Sans iTunes c'est ENCORE plus rapide!)
> 
> La video se trouve là: http://idisk.mac.com/remyleroy/Public/VMWF.mov


Ce n'est pas aussi rapide chez moi (MBP 2008, 2.4Ghz et OS 10.6).

Ton XP est installé en Bootcamp ou en virtuel totalement ?
Question de paramètres de ta machine virtuelle ?

Chez moi, ça prend le temps de fermer ou d'ouvrir Windows, comparable avec le temps d'ouverture sur un PC aux caractéristiques Core2Duo comparables.


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2009)

Mon XP n'est pas installé via BootCamp mais en machine Virtuelle de VMWare Fusion.

Vous aurez sans doute noté que je ne ferme pas Windows et que je quitte simplement VMWare, qui enregistre l'état de la machine Windows et la restaure quand je relance VMWare (je n'ai donc pas à relancer Windows à chaque fois!)
De plsu comme j'ai un usage très réduit de Windows avec des applis très légères, je n'ai alloué que 1 Go de RAM à Windows. Je pense que si j'avais alloué plus, ça prendrait plus de temps à enregistrer l'état en quittant et à le restaurer en relançant.


----------

